# Prayers Needed



## Minnie

The absolute light of my life broke her tiny front left leg today. She has been sedated and the leg splinted by our local vet. Due to severe break we have been referred to an orthopedic surgeon at a hospital and will be having surgery at 8am tomorrow. Any surgery is risky but she is so tiny that we are really worried. Any prayers or healing thoughts you could send her way would be so much appreciated - honestly I wish this had happened to me instead as I can't imagine life without her.


----------



## Beaches

Aw Minnie, I am so sorry. Praying your poor wee gal comes through the surgery well and that healing starts quickly. Hugs from Canada.


----------



## lily cd re

Again so sorry Minnie. How did this happen? How much does she weigh? I am guessing you are worried about the anesthesia. I think the specialists will be specialists in all things. Try not to worry.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

How awful! You have my prayers, and all my fingers and toes will be crossed for a successful outcome in her surgery!!!!!


----------



## N2Mischief

Awwww! I am so very sorry! I can't imaging how scared and stressed you are! When my daughter worked for a vet I saw quite a few tiny dogs come through similar circumstances. Please keep us updated as you can, and know you are in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Poodlelvr

All good wishes and prayers for Bella. Take good care of yourself, She will need you.


----------



## Minnie

lily cd re said:


> Again so sorry Minnie. How did this happen? How much does she weigh? I am guessing you are worried about the anesthesia. I think the specialists will be specialists in all things. Try not to worry.


It was freak accident - she jumped up on to the deck (6" at most) like she does every day after being outside and somehow landed wrong and immediately started screaming it was clearly broken. The break is above her wrist but not far enough up that it allows for plate/screws to be easily be put in place to fuse the bone which is the reason for the orthopedic referral. He considered splinting weekly but gave only a 70% chance of it healing. 

Bella is a whopping 4.3 pounds though she has long legs just a tiny frame. I am really worried about the anesthesia our vet said they have top of the line equipment and he has taken his own dog to them so somehow I have to have faith but it is really being tested right now.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Oh no Minnie! I'm so very sorry this happened to your sweet, little wee one. But I know these tiny dogs get put under anesthesia all the time and come through fine. My own little Chi girl got put under several times during her life for teeth and such. Try not to worry too much on that. The break though, does sound bad. I will be sending all my positive vibes your way that it will get taken care of satisfactorily. I am really sorry you have to go through this worry.


----------



## Quossum

Warm thoughts and prayers your way, flying to you on healing vibes. Your little one will pull through this just fine!


----------



## patk

wishing for the best. i worried for years about anesthesia and my dog. finally i had no choice - he needed dental work. he came through fine. i hope for the same for your baby.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Anesthesia has become so much safer than it used to be. At this point, I'd be more worried about the break. Poor baby Bella and poor you! 
Lots and lots of good wishes going your way from me and my pack.

Hang in there, you'll both get through this in one piece.


----------



## Mfmst

Sending healing prayers heavenward for a good outcome with Bella's surgery.


----------



## fjm

I agree - anaesthesia is much better understood and controlled than it used to be, and a specialist will have someone whose sole job is to monitor and manage breathing and other vital signs. But that doesn't stop us worrying, of course, especially when surgery is complex. Keep us posted - my thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Manxcat

Oh Minnie I am so sorry to hear about this - and what a freak accident! I am sure Bella will come through the surgery absolutely fine and at least she is seeing a specialist about what sounds a nasty place for a break. It may take time to get right but think positively! I know that is easier said than done.

Sending huge waves of positive vibes over to you and lots of hugs :hug:


----------



## Rachel76

Well im posting this at 3pm my time, hoping for the best outcome for your little girl. I'll be checking this thread later expecting some good news. Take good care of yourself too.


----------



## schpeckie

Hugs & Prayers coming your way for Bella. Hopefully she will heal quickly and be running around again soon. 

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Marcie

My prayers are with you.


----------



## N2Mischief

Minnie, I keep checking in for updates. Thinking about little Bella constantly. Let us know when you can how she did.


----------



## lily cd re

Yes Minnie we all know your first concern is Bella, but we are very anxious for a report when it is convenient for you to do so. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Minnie

*Bella Update*

Bella has made it through surgery!!!!!!! More later but thank you everyone for your kind words, prayers, thoughts and sharing of personal experiences it helped me more than I can ever express.


----------



## PoodLuv

Sending good vibes your way for Bella! Rest up little one, the worst is over.


----------



## fjm

That is excellent news to wake up to! Here's hoping for a pain free and straight forward convalescence - crate rest and physio can be hard work, but at least you are there with her, and not feeling helpless miles away!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Praying for you baby and hoping all will be okay.


----------



## lily cd re

Minnie I am very relieved to see Bella made it over the hurdle of the surgery. I do hope her recovery is uncomplicated. When will you bring her home?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Yeah! Great news. Now for the healing process. I bet she'll come along just fine. I know how it is though...after anesthesia. It's always a relief to know that part is past. Good wishes headed your way for a successful healing process.


----------



## N2Mischief

So happy she has that past her. Now on to healing! Give her a gentle kiss from us!


----------



## Manxcat

That's good news, Minnie! Here's hoping for a speedy and easy recovery for the lovely little Bella!! 

We will be thinking of you and sending lots of healing vibes


----------



## Minnie

WE ARE HOME!!!!!! Bella is now resting comfortably so I wanted to share a little more of her story. 

The discharge info has the diagnostics as Distal short oblique fracture of the left radius and ulna. The left radial fracture was opened, reduced, and secured with a veterinary cutable plate and 5 screws. A caudal split was placed after surgery. Recovery is 8 weeks of absolute crate rest with 4 of the weeks in a cone. The split will remain in placed for 4 weeks (being changed by the vet weekly). Due to her size they anticipate two more surgeries to remove the screws and plate which also involve crate rest. 

We are in for a very long road of recovery but right now I am focusing on the point that she is home and on the mend. We'll deal with the next steps as they come. Once again a sincere thank you to each and every one of you for your support - Bella and I are very lucky to have this community!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh my! I just read up on this type of break and I hope everything heals quickly and without problem. It sounds like a long healing time in front of poor Minnie! It was very interesting to read that this type of break is commonly seen in small breeds, and also that this is seen in 1 in 6 fractures of small animals! Very complicated sounding!
Thank goodness she's small enough for you to carry around if need be! I see Minnie getting very spoiled by her human for the next several weeks! Hahahaha!!!!
Bless Ya little girl....Get well soon!


----------



## Carolinek

Well- she doesn't do anything half way, does she? Just like my Lily! Poor little thing, that's a long recuperation. Sending healing vibes your way :nurse:


----------



## Mfmst

Poor little Bella! No more dancing for a while, but eventually... Keep her spirits up with extra special spoiling. Thinking of you both.


----------



## lily cd re

Minnie I also looked up the type of fracture, while it does sound complicated, it also sounds like there is a lot know about how to get a good outcome and since she has had the repair done by a specialist I am going to be optimistic with you and Bella. I know the time will be hard, but in some ways the hardest part is over.


----------



## Minnie

As we start the journey towards recovery I would really appreciate help on the best way to go on crate beds, keeping her occupied, etc. I have started a new thread to hopefully help others now and in the future. It can be found at the link below. I will continue to keep Bella updates here. 

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/115169-crate-rest-help.html#post1322329


----------



## Manxcat

Well you and Bella may be in for a long haul to full recovery - but you know we will all be here to help and behind you 100%.

:hug:


----------



## Streetcar

Minnie, I am so sorry about your dear Bella's injury, and thankful you had a specialist who could do the surgery. Every possible good thought and happy energy coming your way for her steady recovery. It sounds like a good deal of time will be involved, and your crate rest thread should get some great suggestions coming your way. Hugs mama!


----------



## lily cd re

Minnie how are you and Bella doing today? I hope all is going well.


----------



## Specman

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Carley's Mom

Your poor baby ! This sound awful. She will mend, it will just take time. I had a Maltese that got his shoulder broke , it was a long road, but he was good as new in a few months. What he had the hardest time with was I had to take him down stairs to go to the potty and it hurt him to be picked up. I taught him to get on a platter and I carried him on it. It worked !


----------



## Minnie

lily cd re said:


> Minnie how are you and Bella doing today? I hope all is going well.


She is doing well thank you so much for asking!!! The crate rest is tough as she also currently does not like to be held by anyone other than me... My adult son tried to hold her today and all she did was struggle and cry for me. It is hard to leave her to go to work but she is only alone about 2 hrs even if she is not with me. 50 days to go.... She goes to the vet tomorrow for a bandage change on her splint I'm going to ask if there is something she could be given to ease the anxiety.



Carley's Mom said:


> Your poor baby ! This sound awful. She will mend, it will just take time. I had a Maltese that got his shoulder broke , it was a long road, but he was good as new in a few months. What he had the hardest time with was I had to take him down stairs to go to the potty and it hurt him to be picked up. I taught him to get on a platter and I carried him on it. It worked !


Thank you for sharing the story of your Maltese two of our trainers have had students with small dogs that made it back to full health. These types of stories give me strength and hope.


----------



## liljaker

Minnie, I am so sorry I just saw this. I don't check PF that often.....a few minutes here and there as my life has become pretty busy. I am so very sorry. I do see that now you are working on crate rest. I am so glad she is doing better and I am sure with all the love and care you provide, she will be fine. Keeping her quiet will be, I am sure, quite another thing. I have no experience with that, but am sure many others here will be. Sending positive thoughts.....for a successful recovery!


----------



## Minnie

One topic for my vet tomorrow is Bella's annual vaccines. She does not need rabies this year but is due for all others. We normally get all of the vaccines as even though I've had concerns our vet practice is very pro vaccine and Bella has never had a reaction.

We live in the country on several acres in a wooded area. In the area are raccoons, possum, deer, fox, etc, etc. Ticks in this environment is nearly a given although we use meds and have never had one attach. 

So my question is with the injury would it be okay to push out the vaccines or am I putting her at risk? I don't believe the vet office will do titers but I will ask.


----------



## MiniPoo

If Bella is going to be so confined while recovering, why worry about the vaccines st this time? If you do decide to get them while she is recovering, separate them by 2 weeks. That is what I would do. Others might have different advice.

I would also look for a vet that does not want to over vaccinate.

Best wishes to Bella for getting better soon.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Poor little Bella. I'm glad she is doing better and is all fixed now. Hopefully everything heals well and she will not need anymore crate rest than necessary. Crate rest is never a fun thing to have to do but it is prescribed for a reason! I have seen animals brake bones that can't be fixed like a scapula or patella and the doctor says so and so weeks of strict crate rest (as well as other things such as pain management,etc) and the dog is 95-100% better by the end if that time frame. Hope everything goes well for you and her tomorrow, and I will keep you both in my prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche

Minnie said:


> One topic for my vet tomorrow is Bella's annual vaccines. She does not need rabies this year but is due for all others. We normally get all of the vaccines as even though I've had concerns our vet practice is very pro vaccine and Bella has never had a reaction.
> 
> We live in the country on several acres in a wooded area. In the area are raccoons, possum, deer, fox, etc, etc. Ticks in this environment is nearly a given although we use meds and have never had one attach.
> 
> So my question is with the injury would it be okay to push out the vaccines or am I putting her at risk? I don't believe the vet office will do titers but I will ask.


I am so sorry for Bella's injury but am overjoyed at the progress of her recovery! It's amazing how fast our beloveds recover. I'm hoping for nothing but the best for you and Bella.


----------



## lily cd re

Minnie I think you can probably wait on the vaccines. I would ask if they would do titers. She is probably immune to the things she needs. I don't think I would stress her body away from healing her injury to make vaccine responses. Also I would suggest giving her Rescue Remedy for the anxiety. It is a homeopathic that does wonders for Peeves during thunderstorms and for both dogs on the fourth of July.


----------



## georgiapeach

So sorry to hear about Bella's injury, and I'm glad she will be making a full recovery. I imagine the first couplr of weeks woll be the worst.


----------



## janet6567

So glad Bella is mending. Prayers for a complete and quick recovery.


----------



## lily cd re

Minnie how did the vet visit go? What was his thinking on the vaccines and what did he think about Bella's surgical wound? I hope you are holding up ok.


----------



## Minnie

Thank you all for the support it means an awful lot!!!

Bella's appointment went well. Surgical site looked great no fluid of any kind on the bandage  she did give us some anxiety drops for the crate rest.

The vet said let's just wait on any vaccines as her rabies shot is not due this year. I asked about doing titers and she was fine with that option except for Bordetella though did mention even a high titer count doesn't guarantee immunity. Said that they normally don't offer it as it costs more than traditional vaccines.

One week down at least 7 more to go. It's tough keeping this normally very active tiny girl down but do it we must so we will!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

I would love Lilycd's take on "high titers doesn't guarantee immunity". That doesn't make sense to me. 

I am so glad she is doing so well! 

The day she had surgery, my daughter was vacuuming the living room and picked up an ottoman and put it on top of the couch so she could get the area under the ottoman. Misha jumped up on the couch then jumped up on the ottoman, so she was at least 4 feet high, then she jumped off onto the hardwood floor before I could get to her! I thought for sure her leg would be broken! This time she was fine, but man, this is the worst part of having a toy!


----------



## Shamrockmommy

She's in my thoughts and prayers! Hope the procedure goes 100% ok <3


----------



## lily cd re

The issue with Bordatella is that it is an actively evolving organism and that the coverage isn't long lasting as a consequence. It is analogous to the flu needing annual vaccine updates. the old vaccine doesn't prevent the new flu virus as well as a new vaccine would. We are seeing similar short lived-ness with human Bordatella (whooping cough) immunity. This is why there is a big campaign now for young adults to be boosted on their whooping cough immunization and a very active effort to immunize women who are planning families to be boosted to protect infants through maternal passive immune transfer.


----------



## N2Mischief

Lily, I knew the bordatella had to be repeated every 6 months but what about the other vaccines. Would high titers not necessarily guarantee immunity?

With the Whooping Cough vaccine, when Brianne was pregnant with Olivia I made the entire family, the baby's dad and his family and any one else who wanted to handle the baby go get the vaccine 2 weeks before she was born. Hahaha, first grand child syndrome I think!


----------



## jlf45764

Oh Minnie, I am just now reading about Bella! My computer has been down for awhile and I just finally got it fixed. You and Bella are in my thoughts and prayers for a complete and speedy recovery for her. I always worry about Trixie getting hurt too. She is small, 6.3 lbs. and I try to watch her so carefully that she doesn't jump off anything but these little sweeties are so fast that things can happen very quickly. Hang in there, I bet Bella will be up and running again before you know it, even though I realize the healing process will take time. God bless you both! :hug:


----------



## lily cd re

N2Mischief said:


> Lily, I knew the bordatella had to be repeated every 6 months but what about the other vaccines. Would high titers not necessarily guarantee immunity?
> 
> With the Whooping Cough vaccine, when Brianne was pregnant with Olivia I *made the entire family, the baby's dad and his family and any one else who wanted to handle the baby go get the vaccine 2 weeks before she was born.* Hahaha, first grand child syndrome I think!


Sensible decision about updating the family's whooping cough immunity!

Other agents like the rabies virus are antigenically more stable (less active evolutionary change) so the high titers remain protective and able to neutralize what they were made to work against. The only other thing that has changed a lot is parvovirus. It never existed in dogs at all before the 1970/80s and has spread globally and changed quite a bit in that time. I will update later with some references on this topic.


----------



## liljaker

lily cd re said:


> Minnie I think you can probably wait on the vaccines. I would ask if they would do titers. She is probably immune to the things she needs. I don't think I would stress her body away from healing her injury to make vaccine responses. Also I would suggest giving her Rescue Remedy for the anxiety. It is a homeopathic that does wonders for Peeves during thunderstorms and for both dogs on the fourth of July.


I second lily cd's post above. Also, Rescue Remedy is good, I get at Whole Foods, and people can use it too. Just relaxes a bit. Be careful not to use too much, or they will go to sleep. Used for Jake when I moved many years ago to take the edge off. Guess I gave him too many drops and he slept like a baby.......


----------



## lily cd re

Here is a link for a short paper on genome variability in parvovirus from the CDC.

Molecular Epidemiology of Canine Parvovirus, Europe - Volume 13, Number 8?August 2007 - Emerging Infectious Disease journal - CDC

And here is a clip from the conclusions of the linked paper.

"_Despite its DNA genome, CPV possesses a high genetic substitution rate, similar to that observed for RNA viruses, which is responsible for continuous antigenic evolution and rapid displacement of old types by new antigenic variants (13). CPV-2c, which emerged in Italy in 2000 (2), is spreading with high efficiency in the dog population of Italy and progressively replacing the antigenic variants 2a and 2b (3–5). Such a variant has been detected in Vietnam also (6), but no information is available on its presence and distribution in other European countries, except for a single case report from Spain (14)._"


----------



## Minnie

Two weeks down six more to go.... Bella did beautifully today for her bandage change all looked well with no sores  As she will be in and out of the vets office we did go ahead and do the nasal Bordatella vaccine. 

I am going to check on the 4 wks vs 8 wks in the split. I know NOTHING about this but it seems that the split would provide extra protection while it heals. Any thoughts on this?

Thank you all for the continued well wishes it really helps!!!


----------



## lily cd re

Thanks for the update Minnie. I am glad things are looking good. You are in my thoughts each day.


----------



## Minnie

lily cd re said:


> Thanks for the update Minnie. I am glad things are looking good. You are in my thoughts each day.


Thank you Catherine! Unexpectedly I have to go out of town for a week for work. To ensure she is cared for properly Bella will be staying with our vet. I am very sad to leave her though I know she will be in excellent hands. The time cannot go fast enough!


----------



## Minnie

*Update*

4 weeks down and 4 more weeks to go... Today was a major step in Bella's treatment plan after 4 long weeks the split, bandage and to Bella's eternal delight the cone was removed. We made it through with only one small sore in the weekly bandage changes - sore was away from the surgery site so feeling very grateful about that part. I've been told the next 2 weeks will be critical. I would have preferred to leave on the split or some sort of bandage but her surgeon was insistant that it be removed to promote the healing process. The explanation was that with the low blood flow on these small guys that some weight on the leg would stimulate bone growth. We've been warned however that in these first 2 weeks to be extremely careful and that she is to remain under full crate rest. Then in 4 weeks we return to the surgeon to have x-rays to determine the next steps. Thank you all for your continued support during this process!!!


----------



## marialydia

Congratulations on getting half way through this trial. Our thoughts are with you and wishing you patience and strength to support the best long-term healing for that little leg!


----------



## fjm

I am so glad that things are going well. Crate rest can become more challenging as she feels better, but you will be well prepared for that now!


----------



## mom2Zoe

so happy you made it this far and are almost there! It will be harder keeping her crated now that she is feeling better. Wishing the rest goes in a blink of an eye.


----------



## lily cd re

Minnie I am very happy to hear that. And while I know the splint gave you a feeling of safety the surgeon is absolutely right that Bella needs to start some weight bearing. NASA has done lots of work in this area since astronauts visiting the space station are at risk for bone loss. It is my understanding that vibration that goes through weight bearing bones when being exercised stimulates osteoblasts (the cells that build new bone). There is correlation on this in sports, while professional cyclists have fabulous cardiovascular fitness, many of them develop osteopenia unless they cross train with running.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Good to hear she is healing without any major setbacks! Hope it continues that way!


----------



## Manxcat

Way to go Bella! And you too Minnie...

What a sterling job you are doing with her - I'm so pleased to hear this positive update.


----------



## Streetcar

To echo others Minnie, you are doing a wonderful job with sweet little Bella. Congratulations on your progress and for graduatng to the next step!


----------



## Caniche

Keeping Bella in my thoughts!


----------



## katbrat

So glad to hear Bella is doing good. We had a toy poodle who was 5 3/4 pounds soaking wet that tore her ACL and had to had surgery. We had a physical therapist come to the house for four weeks and did therapy with her on our own. She recovered just fine. The vet did have to go back in and remove the sutures because they started coming thru her skin. The vet said it was because she didn't have an ounce of fat on her and she was so tiny. She did great from that as well. Wishing Bella continued healing.


----------



## Minnie

Guess what guys.... 2 weeks from TODAY little Bella goes back in for x-rays (2 days less than 8 weeks) to find out the next steps in the recovery process. She is still on crate rest but during potty breaks she is using the leg full time. The hard part is keeping her from jumping around during those breaks (very short leash) and her active mind engaged. She has picked up a couple of bad habits but we'll work on that after this is over.... And she got a bath as we could finally get her wet!!!! My son held her while I bathed her to avoid hurting the leg oh the little things we have missed. Thanks to everyone for your support!!!


----------



## lily cd re

That is a great update Minnie. I hope everything looks great on those X rays.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Great! Hope the X-rays are good!


----------



## fjm

It all sounds very good so far - especially her wanting to use the leg. Hope the X-rays show equally ood news!


----------



## Manxcat

That sounds like GREAT news!! She's come so far after such an awful injury so well done Bella and well done Minnie!!!!


----------



## Minnie

*Update*

Tomorrow is Bella’s 8 week checkup if her x-rays show appropriate healing she may need to undergo a 2nd surgery on Thus to start the destabilization process – removal of 2 screws. The thought of her going under for the 3rd time now in two months sends shivers of fear running through my entire body. I know they have the best possible equipment and her surgeon is amazing but…. Please give me strength to do what is best for Bella. Give your fur-kids an extra hug and treat tonight and if you can some good thoughts or prayers for my girl.


----------



## My babies

Stay strong for Bella. I'll be praying for you and Bella.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Our thoughts & prayers are with you and Bella for a safe surgery!


----------



## fjm

Hugs and positive thoughts for Bella and for you!


----------



## Manxcat

Positive vibes, prayers, crossed fingers and all that good stuff winging its way to you and Bella!

She will be fine!


----------



## Carolinek

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for good information today!


----------



## PoodleRick

Wow, totally missed this thread. So sorry Bella hurt herself. Hoping for good news today.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re

Lily, Peeves, BF and I are with you all the way!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Holding good thoughts for Bella and you! So sorry for all the worry and concern you bear. She's got thousands of poodle-people powered well wishes propelling her along.ray2: That will surely help. Fingers and paws crossed here!:clover:


----------



## hopetocurl

Good luck, Bella! Sending poodle-power!!


----------



## Nicofreako

Sending hugs and healing love your way!


----------



## mom2Zoe

thoughts and prayers for Bella


----------



## georgiapeach

Prayers for continued recovery!


----------



## Rhett'smom

Poodle hugs for healing thoughts!!


----------



## Minnie

Quick update - a huge thank you to each one of you this forum gives me such strength. We got great news Bella's x-rays look fabulous to her surgeon so tomorrow she will go ahead with the 2nd surgery to remove 3 screws. Then it's 8 more weeks of healing (after 2 weeks she gets short leash walks)... More latest thanks again!!!


----------



## Carolinek

Wonderful!!!
:cheers2:


----------



## deemarie03

Oh dear, poor Bella. Praying it will all turn out well and that your Vet will do his job well.


----------



## lily cd re

Minnie I am glad to hear that great progress report. I know you will be worried about her while she is in surgery, but I am sure she will be just fine. I look forward to reading more good news tomorrow.


----------



## Minnie

Bella is now out of surgery (they had several emergencies today) and in recovery. So far she is going very well and the x-rays look great! She has to stay overnight in the ICU and then we get to bring her home in the morning. Can't wait to have my little girl home again! Thank you all for the support it has been very much appreciated!


----------



## lily cd re

I am glad for yet another great update. I am sure she will be happy to see you in the morning.


----------



## BorderKelpie

That's so good to hear!


----------



## Suddenly

So happy that Bella is doing well and she's coming home tomorrow.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

So far so good!!!! Now keeping Bella happy for the next several weeks............I got a feeling you will have your hands full keeping her down!!!!!LOL!!! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## C. Beadle

*May God Give you Comfort!*

Our toy poodle was around 8 years old and 9ish pounds when he fell on some unfamiliar well waxed wooden steps at an aunts house several hundred miles from home.. on the weekend of the Indianapolis 500 (in Indianapolis), Memorial weekend, no one at my aunts knew of a vet..... my benney was screaming and attempted to nip anyone who touched him.... except me.... I held him holding his leg, just dying inside until a vet was found, via the yellow pages, who would come in and take care of these out of town people and their little poodle ... on this long and festive weekend.. it was a blessed relief to hold him as the vet put him under anesthesia and to see the pain fade from his eyes... after we got home our vet was very concerned, considered pinning it,,, but continued with the casts.... it was a very long summer but the weekend of LABOR day he got the cast off for the last time and never appeared to have a problem with it again. I pray that your story, like mine, is, in the end, only a memory and that no lasting pain remains for you or for your little one. I SO feel for you! :angel:

EDIT* annnnnnnnddddd somehow I read this as a 'new thread' and THEN logged in to reply and didn't realize that this has been a few weeks now........ ah well, the story and the wishes are the same.... and I'm so glad to read she DID come through with flying colors!!! take good care!


----------



## Michelle

I'm praying for your girl!

Atticus broke his left front leg too, though not as bad as Bella...no surgery needed thank goodness.


----------



## marialydia

So glad to hear the good news. Bella's healing well and no small part due to your excellent and loving nursing. I hope the next phase passes swiftly and easily and look forward to hearing more good reports!


----------



## BorderKelpie

C. Beadle, what a terrifying weekend that must have been!

Ok, I give up - Atticus is precious no matter what. Oh! How adorable with his little cast!

Seriously, is there anything more adorable than a poodle?


----------



## Minnie

I am as always amazed by the outpouring of support - thank you all!!! Bella is home and resting comfortably 

*Michelle -* The x-rays of Atticus's leg and how awesome he is now really gives me hope! Bella's leg was broke right above the ankle joint in two places so they gave her no chance of recovery without surgery :-(


----------



## PoodleMom

_So sorry to read about Bella's mishap. I am happy to hear that she went through her two surgeries with no problems. I pray that her recovery goes by swiftly for both her and yourself. Take care. _


----------



## Minnie

Oh happy day... (now you've got me to thank for that song running through your head) :aetsch:

Anyways... Princess Bella passed her checkup with flying colors so the cone is a gonner, she gets to start 5 min walks (2 per day) AND she can have a bath - wooooooohoooooo!!!!! Seems such a small thing but means so very much!


----------



## Chagall's mom

YIPPEE SKIPPY! What a good news day indeed! So pleased for you both!:dance2::dancing2::dancing:


----------



## lily cd re

Minnie I am very happy for you and your sweet girl!


----------



## Manxcat

Great news!!!!!! Well done Bella and well done Minnie for nursing her so well :biggrin:


----------



## Streetcar

Minnie, I'm sooooooo happy for you and Bella! What a fabulous mom and nurse you are to her!


----------



## mom2Zoe

:amen: Good news!


----------



## Minnie

*We need your help again :-(*

Last night while doing our daily check of the leg I noticed swelling above the knee near one of the remaining screws - almost seemed like a puss pocket under the skin. I called the University and they recommended to take her for x-rays to our local vet today. The x-rays were sent to the University and they determined that one of the screws has become infected and they need the screws and plate out ASAP before the infection spreads. So rather than going with the antibiotic / wait option they are taking the plate and screws out tomorrow (moved up one week) and will then give high dose antibiotics. With this 3rd surgery I am soooo worried as they have to put her under again and with the infection there is greater risk :-( Any thoughts or prayers you could spare for my little girl would be appreciated!


----------



## patk

prayers and good vibes heading your way. wishing for the best news and a good recovery.


----------



## Streetcar

Yes, tons of good thoughts and a prayer for her safety during surgery and complete healing afterwards. I'm imagining Bella flying through a field come spring .


----------



## fjm

Oh hell's teeth - what an upset when things were going so well. I hope the op is quick and uncomplicated, and that the bone has knitted well enough for all to be well. And well done for monitoring her so closely and spotting a problem immediately, before it could do damage.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh man this is not what I wanted to read.............Poor little Minnie and poor You! My heart and hopes and prayers are with you! Will be anticipating a good outcome with the excellent loving care she is receiving from both you and her Doctors!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom

What a lousy complication! Made my heart sink to hear it. Thank _goodness _you're as observant and resourceful as you are! Sending you and Minnie thoughts of support and well wishes. And envisioning her back safe in your arms.


----------



## Suddenly

Hoping for a speedy recovery. Poodle vibes to Minnie.


----------



## N2Mischief

Sending the very best healing vibes to Bella! Update when you can. YOU hang in there! Its always hard on mom!


----------



## Marcie

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your baby for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery. Kisses on your nose Minnie, be strong!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

sending the most positive and healing poodle vibes we have! Big hugs! Hang in there, I cannot imagine how worried you are and how scary this is!


----------



## AngelAviary

Big hugs (to the baby and her mom!) and tons of well wishes and get well quick vibes going your way! I hope it gets over quick and you have her back home under your watchful eye!


----------



## marialydia

Big hugs for both of you. Bella is so lucky to have you taking such attentive care of her. It's so good you caught it when you did!

Healing thoughts and prayers for Bella!


----------



## Nicofreako

Hugs, good vibes and prayers all sent to you and Minnie. I hope she has a speedy recovery, and the time passes quickly for you till you have her back in your arms and home.


----------



## lily cd re

Oh Minnie this just stinks! But look on the bright side, because of what a great poodle mom you are you noticed very early. That can't help but be all to the good for a good outcome. You will both be in my heart tomorrow.


----------



## mom2Zoe

That sucks when she was doing so nicely. Praying for speedy recovery with no complications.


----------



## hopetocurl

Sendng healing thoughts pronto!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Thanks to your observation and quick response, she has a much better chance than the average. Good for you for being a wonderful caretaker. 

Now, more prayers and well wishes coming your way.


----------



## Caniche

Ryker, Cash and I are sending lots of love to you and tiny Bella!


----------



## Chagall's mom

*Minnie*, waiting, wondering and hoping for some good news. Tough day, I'm sure. Hope things are going okay.


----------



## Carolinek

So sorry to read this:-(
Hope it went well today.


----------



## Minnie

Thank you all soooo much for the outpouring of kindness and well wishes it means so very much!!! Her surgery was delayed until tomorrow so it is a waiting game. Her surgeon did allow for us to keep her with us in the hotel overnight for very early morning drop off. She said it is unusual for something like this to pop up so late in the recovery so she will have a sample of it cultured. They will thankfully be able to drain the pocket during the removal of the screws and plate. Please keep her in your thoughts tomorrow as she needs all the poodle forum power she can get 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

Will be thinking of her and checking in often for updates!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Still have you in my thoughts and prayers.....................will be expecting the best of course!!!


----------



## Suddenly

Still thinking about you. Lots of poodle vibes your way


----------



## lily cd re

With you all the way...


----------



## schpeckie

Prayers and lots of hugs coming your way! :hug: We are all here for you - Please keep us posted tomorrow!

Sylvia & the Girls


----------



## Manxcat

Lots and lots of positive vibes winging their way to Bella (and you!) from this side of the pond!!

Big hugs all round :hug:

x x x


----------



## Beaches

We're. Right there beside you in thought and spirit.


----------



## Minnie

Bella is in the hands of the hospital team please keep her in your hearts today surgery is scheduled for 9am.


----------



## lily cd re

Minnie I am right next to you through cyberspace, holding your hand and wishing the best for her!


----------



## PoodleRick

Sending healing Poodle vibes your way.

Rick


----------



## georgiapeach

Prayers sent for a successful surgery and recovery!


----------



## hopetocurl

Sending more healing thoughts and a healthy dose of poodle power!


----------



## Suddenly

Sending lots of poodle love your way.


----------



## Minnie

Thank you all!!!!!! Just received the call Bella is out of surgery and in recovery waking up from the anesthesia!!!! They were able to remove the plate and final two screws and what felt like a puss pocket was actually a puss pocket of infection they were able to drain and will now give high dose antibiotics. They expect her to make a full recovery!!!!

So more happy news this time it will only be a 6wks crate rest (what a Christmas present that will be!!!!) rather than 8wks or 7wks this time... and then back for x-rays and if all looks good she can start therapy to get back to her life - woohoo!!!!


----------



## fjm

Really, really hoping all goes smoothly now, and that she is able to begin bouncing in time for Christmas!


----------



## Chagall's mom

YAY! What a relief to hear! Thank you for making this such a good news day! Here's to smooth sailing from here to Christmas and beyond!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Having been absent from PF so much lately, I missed this whole thread, among others. What an ordeal! It's so scary when something like this happens. But what a great outcome. It is such a relief that everything will be okay. So glad to know.


----------



## Specman

Glad to hear that everyone is doing well!


----------



## jumjum

Great news, glad that she is recovering well! Hoping for the best! :amen:


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Happy news that it went well...........hope to hear she is back to her bouncy self soon!!!


----------



## Suddenly

Yipee so happy for everyone!


----------



## lily cd re

Minnie you and Bella deserve smooth sailing into Christmas as your mutual gift.


----------



## myuniquepoodle

Aw so sorry to hear that. We will be praying. 

~Natalie and Ginger


----------



## hopetocurl

Great news!!


----------



## Minnie

*Update*

Received great news at Bella's checkup today - no temperature, no excess draining, sutures look good so no wrap needed. A bit nervous though as this is her first evening since the break with nothing - no plate, no screws, no bandage - just her leg. She goes next week to remove the sutures then we are done with the cone 

We'll treat her like glass for the next while and then... anyone know of a body suit made of bubble wrap??????? Seriously I know she is so ready to be a dog again but after seeing her tiny toothpick bone I'll be on guard for a long time!


----------



## N2Mischief

So good to hear! I would be just like you, so worried! I am so happy for little Bella and for you!


----------



## Chagall's mom

It's wonderful how she's healing! I can certainly understand how concerned and hyper vigilant you feel the need to be. You and Bella will get through this, to a perfect outcome. I'm convinced!:clover: Still lots of PF poodle power behind you!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Love hearing more great news! Can't blame ya for being a 'Helicoper Mom' at all!!!!!!


----------



## fjm

I helicoptered over Sophy for months after her slipped disc, trying to stop her jumping, worrying about every sudden twist, holding my breath when she shot off down the stairs... I decided that the best protection was well tuned muscles, and gradually increased exercise with her to achieve them. Plus rugs where she was likely to jump, cushions where it was possible she might fall, and fending off big, bouncy puppies, of course! All these are now second nature, and I would now say that I am aware, but not constantly anxious. I hope that you and Bella can reach that happy stage very quickly!


----------



## lily cd re

Minnie that is great news. I do understand how nervous you are at this point, but I think fjm is right that the best protection you can offer her is good physical conditioning. Is there anyplace you can take her for controlled exercise/physical therapy?


----------



## Minnie

lily cd re said:


> Minnie that is great news. I do understand how nervous you are at this point, but I think fjm is right that the best protection you can offer her is good physical conditioning. Is there anyplace you can take her for controlled exercise/physical therapy?


I am checking into a rehab that has a dog pool for therapy. We have to wait until she is officially released with final x-rays which should be in about 5 weeks. I've also been given the name of a rehab vet that several agility friends rave about - these are both about 2 hrs away from us but if I can at least get a consult with hopefully exercises to do at home.


----------



## Minnie

*Update*

Latest update - Bella had her stitches removed today - yay and that means no more cone!!!! She is so very happy with that though very bouncy tonight which we need to avoid. In 48 hrs she can have a bath - woohoo!!!! Then on Turkey day can start back to 5 minute walks - we have soooo much to be thankful for this year!!!


----------



## N2Mischief

Yaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fjm

Such good news! Take it slowly and carefully, Bella - you need time to build up muscle strength again.


----------



## Carley's Mom

I was thinking the same thing, a pool would be the way to go. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## lily cd re

I hope you can work out swim therapy. It is such a great way to exercise, great cardio and strengthening without pounding. Lily and Peeves are always in their peak condition at the end of the summer.


----------



## Mfmst

Truly a Thanksgiving blessing!


----------



## hopetocurl

Yeah! That is great news!


----------



## Minnie

*Update*

Another milestone passed - Spa day at the groomers  So thankful to have a very trusted friend as an awesome Master Groomer! Tiny bracelets to hide the missing one


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Awwww How cute she looks! How is the re-hab of her leg doing?


----------



## hopetocurl

Minnie said:


> Another milestone passed - Spa day at the groomers  So thankful to have a very trusted friend as an awesome Master Groomer! Tiny bracelets to hide the missing one


When Willow was attacked iN September they had to completely shave the leg below the knee. It took 3 months for it to grow out. I just had her groomed last week and finally they were able to even it out. But, you just get used to it, and suddenly, it is long enough!


----------



## Suddenly

She looks just like a little doll. How is she feeling? Hope all is going well.


----------



## Manxcat

It's when you see their legs shaved down that you realise how tiny those bones are. She's looking fabulous!!


----------



## lily cd re

She looks just great. Like a tiny Lily. I hope her rehab is going as well as her clip looks.


----------



## Chagall's mom

What a lovely sight to see! Happy pretty little Minnie was up for the pampering. She looks terrific!


----------



## marialydia

She looks so happy to be all fluffed and beautiful! Congratulations on such a good recovery, it's clear your love and nursing made a huge difference.


----------



## Chagall's mom

Chagall's mom said:


> What a lovely sight to see! Happy pretty little BELLA was up for the pampering. She looks terrific!


_Whoop_s, I inadvertently typed "Minnie" rather than Bella in my prior post. (So I redid it! ha!) But, I have a good excuse; been up making potato latkes for Hanukkah and all the frying has fogged my brain. 

Also want to say I hope your father's recovery is coming along well too. All good wishes for the happiest of holidays and GOOD health in the new year!:santaclaus:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Such good news. It sounds like she's well on her way to a great recovery. Swimming is a great way to build her back up without any jolting. Good luck to you both!


----------



## tootsiesdad

I am going to pray for you and Bella now Minnie. One thing I believe and know in my heart. We were created to be care givers. As I go with Tootsie into this phase of her life, the light of mine, my strength is in a knowing G_d, who has taught me to care for those that have been put in our lives. You are both lifted up.


----------



## Minnie

Ahhh thank you all for the comments on her clip she went from very shaggy to darling very quickly as her groomer did her straight through to make sure she was in the shortest time with the lowest chance for injury. Love my groomer! 

Bella is a crazy wiggle worm right now just so full of pent up energy that when being held she is just all over the place. Less than a week to go and then we will be at her 6 week checkup. I have an appointment scheduled with a rehab vet to get a plan established, the swelling under the incision is almost gone and she seems pain free so much to celebrate!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

So happy for Bella!!! Hope her rehab goes well and quick!


----------



## ericwd9

She will soon be jumping just as she was before!!! Bella queen of the air!
Eric.
P.S. Poodles like to fly. OMG forgot their wings.


----------



## Charmed

Minnie, my computer has randomly been turning itself off and I have somehow missed some posts... one of them was yours with the picture of Bella. She looks beautiful; such tiny refined legs she has! It has got to be such a relief for her to be nearing the end of her recovery. You have been a good nurse to her. Hope you can relax over the holidays.


----------



## ericwd9

When computers randomly turn off it is usually the power supply or CPU overheating.
Cleaning out dust can help.
Eric


----------

